# من عنده معلومات عن ماكينات الرخام و الحجارة الايطالية



## captainhass (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من عنده علم عن ماكينات الرخام و قطعه وتلميعه و كذلك الحجارة... خاصة الماكينات الايطالية

أرجو الافادة بأىى معلومات أو مصدر معلومات قيمة وليست معلومات تجارية

و جزاكم الله كل خير

​


----------

